# Wierd Imperial Pigeon Behaviour



## beachpigeon (May 3, 2012)

Our rescued Green Imperial Pigeon is exhibiting some very odd behaviour and we would love to know what it means. It is only about 4-5 months old and has started making some odd noises and 'dancing'.
It starts with her bowing her head and almost growling then this turns into a throat clicking bobbing her head with each click. Then it climaxes with her jumping on the spot at about 2 or 3 jumps per second at the same time as head bobbing. 

We are not 100% whether 'she' is actually a 'he' but she has no other birds of species on the island so maybe she is mimicking another birds behaviours.

Any ideas please let us know as although it makes us giggle we don't want her to be unhappy!!


----------



## Jaye (Mar 13, 2008)

I am not familiar with that particular species..although they are quite beautiful ! How did you rescue her/him ?

It doesn't sound like anything alarming...more like a growing adolescent who is beginning to assert herself/himself.

Can you post a photo ?


----------



## beachpigeon (May 3, 2012)

*introducing Nelly...*

Nelly is our adopted pigeon, she fell from her nest 2 days before New Year 2012...So we predict she is coming up to 5 and half months old. 

We hand reared her, taught her how to feed, drink and fly and now she is starting to fend for herself. Although the real test will be in July when we have to leave our island due to the monsoon season... something I am not looking forward to...wishing we could get her a pet passport and take her with us as we have grown incredibly fond of her 

We would like any advice on training her for the wild...she roams around the island but still returns to us before dark to sleep in our tree house of a room


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

awsome bird! you may want to contact the zoological park organization to see if they can help you with the bird..they may have advise or even will keep him in a more suitable habitat there at the zoo for learning purposes if he is not releasable. here is a link.

http://www.zoothailand.org/index.php/en/home


----------



## Jaye (Mar 13, 2008)

Yes, I think, honestly (not to start my response on a bad note)...she cannot just be left there on the island to fend for herself when you leave. She will, to put it bluntly....likely die.

As you noted, she is reliant upon you for both food and shelter. Raised from such a young baby, she has no ability to make it as a Feral Pigeon because her parents never taught her how to do this. It is good that she can spend time outside and return...but she still relies on you for food and shelter.....

This is why SW's suggestion is a good one. You have 2 options:

1) Assuming the entire island does not evacuate (?)... or do they (?)...find someone who will look after Nelly and fill your role for the time you are away.
This may include having the person tend to your home and keep it accessible for her to come and go; or it may mean having someone keep her inside and safe and fed for the monsoon season.

2) Find a facility or wildlife center (or an experienced Pigeon-keeper) which can re-acclimate her to the Feral world for eventual release.

Also... have you investigated traveling with her ? Where would you be going ? Is it possible to get a vet certificate so she can travel, too ? What are the laws on keeping an Imperial as a pet ?

She is beautiful, and you have done well to save her life ! But no hand-raised Feral baby is going to just have an 'instinct' button which switches on when all of a sudden they are released. People mistakenly think that just because they were born in the Wild, they will 'automatically' know how to live in the wild. But...there is to much to learn and acclimate to...and they needed their parents to do that. 

In the absence of their parents, they need an acclimation _method_.

Tell me...do Imperial Pigeons, Feral ones...gather as flocks and get fed by people in, say, parks or places like that ? If so, and if you cannot find a person or facility to care for her, there may be one other option you can try.....


----------



## beachpigeon (May 3, 2012)

So unfortunately we live on an extremely remote island on the west cost of Papua Indonesia, so thailand would not be an option really. Not everyone evacuates in the monsoon and there are maybe 1 or 2 that will keep an eye on her, but this doesnt mean I won't worry!

The island is huge and open with no cars, roads...we don't have phone signal or landlines and is practically the wild!The thought of nelly being caged is a fate worse than death in this country for her she's a very happy and social bird and I think caging her would completely break her spirit!

I can't imagine there being any pet laws in indonesia, again there animal rights department isnt too active, however not sure going to england from such a tropical country would bode well for her adapting to the cold etc. But if you do know anything about pet passports etc that would be great to know!

thanks for your help and Hi from Nelly!!


----------



## Jaye (Mar 13, 2008)

Well....is there anyone else you know in Indonesia who could take her ? 

I understand what you are saying...I just think if you leave and she remains, you need to set up some sort of caregiver situation or you have to figure out how to acclimate her to her Feral brothers and sisters before you leave. It is a bit unrealistic to expect that she would manage OK when you are gone, if neither option is done...again, she relies on you for food and shelter. We do not know if she knows how to find food outside; we do not know if she has any recognition of predators; we do not know if she has acclimated to other Pigeons or if she just spends her days out there by herself and not in a flock.

The being kept indoors while you are away might not sound optimal...but, I dunno....the idea of her being kept while you are away then able to go back to her current life when you are back seems better to youthan leaving her there unprepared for survival without her human Flock.

It is an important judgment.

When you say there are 1 or 2 people who can keep an eye on her...if that means they can provide her access to her usual sleeping place as well as food, THAT would certainly be a feasible and good solution.

As I had asked before....I have no clue as to the normal behaviour of this species; nor about life there (although my GF used to live in Padang; hardly a remote island !!!)...can you tell us, do Imperials travel in Flocks, and are there areas where Flocks gather and are fed by people there ?


----------



## Bella_F (Nov 29, 2008)

oh wow..we get them here too in the far north of Australia, they grow into very huge pigeons at least 500 g in weight. I *dream* of having one living with me, though their diet is complex- they need fruit and figs etc. I saw some at a local wildlife park, and they are very gentle for their huge size- one was being preened by a tiny emerald dove, and he was so ok with it...beautiful, beautiful birds they are.

I hate knowing that this beauty would be released into dangerous monsoon territory but a soft release might be best for it unless you can be committed to giving it the proper native diet with fruits etc. 

What are you feeding it now?

PS. nice place where you live- I have in lived in Indonesia and I love it..


----------



## beachpigeon (May 3, 2012)

Hi All,

Jaye, they do live in flocks but the only place I have seen them is an island 30 mins from here!!This however is very exposed and noguarantee that the flock is still there!No feeding sites either we are the only resort (4 hour speed boat to the mainland) in a long way and i think they would eat her in the local village, have seen a variety on birds tied up there!

I think our solution has been found there are a few guys who will be staying for the monsoon and we have exchanged Nellys safe keeping in return for a Man City Football Shirt ( a very sought after item) so hopefully this will give them insentive to put their hearts and souls into keeping Nelly safe!!

As for current feeding we only feed her once or twice a day that way she can find food herself slowly but surely (its proven succesful so far judging by her droppings...sorry to be blunt) We feed her fresh papaya and banana and once a week she gets a wild fig off the tree (it doesnt produce fruit quick enough to feed daily) but its almost a treat, she also has a weakness for cashews and peanuts but we do limit this as it seems she cannot digest them too well!!

Didn't realise how big she is going to get but she is so incredible gentle and cuddles up when she is cold, does funny dances and walks around the house like she owns the place...Nelly is very free and we never stop her flying anywhere and she only sleeps in our rooms if she wishes...she has been a dirty stop out on occasion 
We will leave our room open in the monsoon so she can shelter in there and we intend to put perches up around the island where she can hide from wind and rain 

We wanted to make her a nesting box but worry this may put her at risk from the reptiles on the island!

Thanks Guys


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

be sure to tell them to give her as many figs as she wants.. it seems to be their favorite in the wild and may be better for her in the long run.


----------



## Bella_F (Nov 29, 2008)

I can see why you love her so much, and why she loves you back and keeps coming home to you (and takes over as the boss- she sees you as equals.

So you have to leave your home very monsoon season ? That must be so hard on you.

I like your ideas too.


----------

